

The Obsessively Detailed Map of American Literature's Most Epic Road Trips - 001sky
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-obsessively-detailed-map-of-american-literatures-most-epic-road-trips

======
drallison
Missing here is Peter Beagle's _I See By My Outfit_ relating his 1993 trip
from the Bronx New York to Menlo Park California with his childhood friend,
Phil Segunick.

